
Reverse engineering Facebook's growing pains - patmcguire
http://patrickjamesmcguire.com/2016/03/01/reverse-engineering-facebooks-growing-pains/
======
sofaofthedamned
Title bears no resemblance to the crap in the original post. Flagged.

